# Help got minidsp and rew5



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello , 

I Have the umik-1 mic , dsp and trying to figure out how to run rew 5 . I followed the steps through and for some reason i don't hear any noise when running sweep , except from my laptop
L
Receiver to miniDSP to crown amplifier to Jl 12w7-3 in ported 5.66 tuned to 21hz.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry if this seems like a dumb question, but do you have the computer’s audio output (headphone jack or HDMI) connected to your receiver?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Maybe this:

If you're on WIN7 open the Control Panel-->Sound.
In Playback tab, if your computers Speakers are listed above your AVR try right-clicking them (computer's Speakers and/or any other entries listed above your revceiver) and clicking Disable.
Tip-also click Show Disabled Devices so they don't disappear.


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for your input , guilty as charged . My audio cable to my receiver from my laptop wasn't all the way plugged in. But now on to a lack of signal from receivers LFE . The samson I bought off eBay isn't working . So I couldn't run a subwoofer audio sweep today .


----------

